# Trying tube setups



## Dayhiker

I have been shooting with tubes lately. These tubes I am using I like a lot for target shooting. With them, I finally got my Dankung under control.
Okay, so I have been looking at Harpersgrace's slingshots, and Smitty's recent post, and I thought I'd like to try a setup like theirs. So I modified an old shooter and made it approx. the size of my Dankung and here's what I came up with:


















I shot with it for about 1/2 hour and was able to shoot almost as well as I did this morning with my Jungle Hunter.







I think I like this little plinker.


----------



## Marbles

You are going to upset the FLAT BANDERS!!


----------



## harpersgrace

Don't worry Dayhiker, if they give you any crap we'll take our little tubes and shoot them in the butt, they'll never know what hit them.


----------



## Dayhiker

harpersgrace said:


> Don't worry Dayhiker, if they give you any crap we'll take our little tubes and shoot them in the butt, they'll never know what hit them.


I have plenty of flatband setups, Harper, and these tubes are fun to shoot with too!


----------



## smitty

I really like your new slingshot. I would like to start putting some leather on some of my handles the way you used the paracord. I have one from Baumstamm with a leather wrapped handle.


----------



## Dayhiker

Yeah, it feels good Smitty. And thanks. I have some leather, but I'm just waiting for the right fork to use it on.


----------



## Flatband

Hey guys, I still shoot tubes once and awhile. My favorites are RRT's by Trumark. Those thin Chinese tubes are pretty nice too.I'll shoot anything that stretches. When I was a kid ,I cut up a pair of (I thought old) galoshes my father had. I got my butt kicked for that (who knew?),but did have some strong rubber for a slingshot I made - and man it lasted too! A lot longer the the welts on my butt did!!!! Flatband


----------



## Dayhiker

Flatband said:


> Hey guys, I still shoot tubes once and awhile. My favorites are RRT's by Trumark. Those thin Chinese tubes are pretty nice too.I'll shoot anything that stretches. When I was a kid ,I cut up a pair of (I thought old) galoshes my father had. I got my butt kicked for that (who knew?),but did have some strong rubber for a slingshot I made - and man it lasted too! A lot longer the the welts on my butt did!!!! Flatband


Hey, Flatband. Those RRT's by Trumark are great. And you can hunt with them too. I killed a large rabbit last week with them. Head shot, instant kill.


----------



## Saxon

Thats a nice little setup DH. I like the red tubes to.


----------



## Dayhiker

Saxon said:


> Thats a nice little setup DH. I like the red tubes to.


Thanks, Saxon







Where ya been?


----------



## Melchior

That's a nice little slingshot. I also shoot chinese tubes from time to time. Flatbands have a better performance, but the tubes last long and are so easy to cut. I actually think about rigging my tournament slingshot with chinese tube - it is all I need for knocking down a plate at 10 meter distance.


----------



## hawk2009

Love the chinese 1745* tubes and pocket shooters I use jacket leather to make up the pouches,they work just as well as the rawhide leather for accuracy and distance drawing to the cheek both performed the same,covering a distance of 300ft and for a fraction of the cost of rawhide.Here are some pictures as you can see there is quite alot of the jacket left the life span of one pouch I tested was around 1500 shots,I think thats a very good lifespan for jacket leather,Nice pocket shooter you have their.


----------



## Dayhiker

Nice pics, Hawk. What's the I.D. and O.D. of the tubes you use? I'm not familiar with the way the chinese tubes are sized (1745 is Greek to me







).


----------



## hawk2009

1745* the 17 is 1.7mm inside diameter & the 45 is 4.5mm outside diameter of the tubes these are a strong tube & require good arm strength the 2040* is 2.0mm inside diameter & the 4.0mm is outside diameter a much weaker tube very easy to draw.


----------



## Guest

hawk2009 said:


> Love the chinese 1745* tubes and pocket shooters I use jacket leather to make up the pouches,they work just as well as the rawhide leather for accuracy and distance drawing to the cheek both performed the same,covering a distance of 300ft and for a fraction of the cost of rawhide.Here are some pictures as you can see there is quite alot of the jacket left the life span of one pouch I tested was around 1500 shots,I think thats a very good lifespan for jacket leather,Nice pocket shooter you have their.


are you using ball-in-tube slingshot?i saw your tube sets with this style.if it is so,maybe more rubber cover on the ball parts of the tube for protection,


----------



## hawk2009

Yes a 4mm bearing fits in the tube and a another peice of tubing fits over the top it is very strong & secure.I also use a peice of tubing to attatch the tubes to the pouch I find it a much safer option,when the tube is stretched the smaller peice of tube shrinks with it remaining tight at all times,and it does not cut into the tube as twine can do shortening tube life.


----------



## Guest

protection way of the tube in ears

p.s. please try to find stainless 4mm ball instead of steel ball which will rust in the tube soon,if it rust and will cut your tube very quickly and meanwhile maybe scratch your slingshot ears later.


----------



## hawk2009

I see you take the tube all the way through the ear for better protection I will see what I can do got a couple of days off at the end of the week thanks Danny.


----------



## Dayhiker

Thanks for straightening me out on the chinese system, Hawk.


----------



## Flatband

Hey Bill ,did you try the Trumark RRT's?. Very nice and smooth. I cut mine when taken out of the pack and re-tie them. I've found that the hole is a little ragged sometimes and the bands will tear after not too many shots. They are really good though (for tubes that is!) Flatband


----------



## Dayhiker

Flatband said:


> Hey Bill ,did you try the Trumark RRT's?. Very nice and smooth. I cut mine when taken out of the pack and re-tie them. I've found that the hole is a little ragged sometimes and the bands will tear after not too many shots. They are really good though (for tubes that is!) Flatband


Oh, yeah, Gary. I mentioned above that I killed a rabbit with them. Thanks for the tip.


----------



## Guest

hawk2009 said:


> I see you take the tube all the way through the ear for better protection I will see what I can do got a couple of days off at the end of the week thanks Danny.


tube installment direction on the ball-in-tube ears.


----------



## dgui

Tubes will become a thing of the past.


----------



## ZDP-189

dgui said:


> Tubes will become a thing of the past.


This is going to be an interesting thread.


----------



## smitty

I'm staying out of it.


----------



## hawk2009

dgui said:


> Tubes will become a thing of the past.


Not for me they wont I have no interest in flatband.(tubes or flatband tubes or flatband tubes or flatband ) Err TUBES.


----------



## harpersgrace

What ever works for you....
and I'm staying out of it too!!


----------



## hawk2009

Im not getting into an argument either I just found my previous comment amusing.


----------

